# Winter cut suggestions?



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahhh he looks so cute and cosy in his hair now. Doesnt look too long to me. But then again mine has 4" + on him.  I am not a groomer but to me he looks just about right.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

#3 blade is cute. It's short but still fluffy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I used to hand scissor her, now it's a half inch all over. Basically a 3f or 3&3/4f same length different brand. Short but fluffy. Great length on the smaller dogs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I like a bit of length on the coat and tend to grow my older dogs out in winter the young ones get done with the #4 or the 13mm blade both are reasonable lengths for easy care. 
If you want the coat longer look at getting the metal snap on combs from wahl, I've never found a plastic one I could use but I love the metal ones you do have to do more prep work though as it will snag if there are any knots in the coat.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

Walter still hasn't started growing his adult coat and as yet does not mat ealily at all. I keep him about 2 inches,with a clean face and is neck about 1/2 inch so it does not catch in his collar. When he is older and a more willing pup at being clipped I may try some other clips but for now he and I are both happy with his length and that it keeps him warm.


----------

